# after all



## divisortheory

みんなさん、よろしくです。

ちょっと質問があります。　英語の表現「after all」は日本語で何と言うでしょうか。　この表現は英語でも機微があるので、説明が難しい。　例文しております。

_Hello everyone, I have a small question.  How do you say the expression "After all" in Japanese?  It's somewhat subtle even in English, so I don't know the best way to explain it.  I'll try to give some example sentences._

例文１：You should go to the discount store instead of Banana Republic. _*After all*_, you are trying to save money!

例文２：Are you surprised that Jim doesn't want to talk to you. *After all*, you stole his husband!

_In both cases, after all suggests that what follows should be obvious to the listener, and it also provides a reason for what was expressed in the first sentence.  In short, the point is to convince the listener of the first sentence, using the second sentence as a reason with "after all" providing extra emphasis and forcing the listener to realize that he already knew the reason in the first place._

お返事待ちしています。

_Thank you!_


----------



## Flaminius

I think I'd translated "after all" differently from use to use.  How about _nanishiro_ and _nantoittemo_?

例文1 *なんといったって*、君は節約してるんでしょ。
例文2 *なにしろ*あんたは彼女のダンナを寝取っちゃったんだから。


----------



## divisortheory

What is the difference between the two?

Also, my dictionary shows these two phrases as also meaning "at any rate", or "anyhow".  But "at any rate" is quite different than "after all" to me.  Perhaps there is a better way to say what I think of as "at any rate", which sounds more like the first sentence may contain only some truth, but the second sentence adds more information that should be considered fully true.

Like,

John: You should go to the mechanic around the corner.
Karen: He's too expensive!
John: Well at any rate he's cheaper than the guy we usually go to.


----------



## cheshire

Let's discuss if ともかく and なんといっても（なにしろ）　are interchangeable.


----------



## notnotchris

I would say だって in either situation. It's a bit informal though.


----------



## gerardovox

I'm with notnotChris だって　is the best fit.



(PS *his* husband )


----------



## divisortheory

だって　at the end of a sentence I assume? So, for example:

Banana Republicの代わりに、百円ショップへ買いに行った方がいいですよね。　お金を貯蓄しようとしてるだって！

That sound more or less right?

Edit: Sorry, his wife lol.


----------



## gerardovox

nope you want to use it in the same place in the sentence as you would after all. Just remember this is rather spoken than written Japanese. So I changed a few elements of your sentence to reflect the casual spoken Japanese where you might hear it.
バナナ・リパブリックの代わりに百金へ行く方がいいじゃん。だって、貯金してるんだろう。

Can't think of a good substitute in written Japanese off the top of my head...


----------



## Flaminius

Right, _datte_ is the best translation.  I always understood it as "because" only but much of its semantic domain overlaps with that of "after all."

*gerardovox*;
_Hyakkin_ is 百均, short for 百円均一.


----------



## Moogle

Flaminius said:


> Right, _datte_ is the best translation.  I always understood it as "because" only but much of its semantic domain overlaps with that of "after all."
> 
> *gerardovox*;
> _Hyakkin_ is 百均, short for 百円均一.



Hm, that is interesting. If Datte means Because like the dictionary tells me also. Are you able to tell me what Datte does here?

"
Datte nandaka
Datte datte nanda mon

"


----------



## gerardovox

Flaminius said:


> *gerardovox*;
> _Hyakkin_ is 百均, short for 百円均一.



 I disagree.  I hear this is spoken Japanese (at least here in 関西) and so does my Japanese wife.  This highly respected Japanese dictionary site seems to agree with me too.

http://www.csse.monash.edu.au/~jwb/cgi-bin/wwwjdic.cgi?1F_2_10_5_white_black_
and a google search has at the very top a link site to various １００円ショップ
http://www.google.com/search?&q=百均&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
OR... were you just correcting my choice of 漢字。 Though I'm thinking you may have been right with なんと言っても in formal contexts.....

divisor: だって has so many different meanings that I suggest you open a new thread. 
Though from your example after all could still work.
_This video is strange don't you think? After all its..._
Only your friend left you hanging there because they just couldn't think of the reason why it was strange. 

I would humbly point out that you may or may not complete 100% of all your sentences in spoken English either.  It happens.


----------



## Flaminius

> OR... were you just correcting my choice of 漢字。


Yes, I was.  Just a side note.


----------



## gerardovox

あぁーそうか。。。


----------



## Flaminius

Moderation Note:
Discussion on だって has been moved to a new thread.  Please use the report-the-post triangle in case you find a thread or a post in need of moderators' action.


----------

